# Different shelters.



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's just a picture of some shelters you can make with a tarp and some cordage for you nuts to play around with:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*A picture is woths a 1000 words*

Good post you started. Here are some color pictures of shelters and some ideas that I have actually put to used in the building of shelters.Paracord, tight down straps, heavy fishing line, hospital type elastic bands(used in blood draw in) and the Tourniquet technique in building the frame and tighing branches to it, and don't forget to practice. 
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=survival+shelters&qpvt=survival+shelters&FORM=IGRE


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great post, I'd probably make 3 LOL but with some imagination, you can see there is so much else to do with the same tools.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Your picture is missing my preferred tarp shelter; the human burrito. 

Demonstrated here:


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Your picture is missing my preferred tarp shelter; the human burrito.
> 
> Demonstrated here:


Hope it doesn't rain, the boots I hope are waterproof, and you may need wipers on his glasses, and God help you trying to get to your gun when the bear shows up. He will be the one enjoying the burrito...


----------



## TonyStrobl (Aug 23, 2013)

In my opinion a light weight tent well staked down is a good choice. There are also several hammocks you could get in your price range. I really like my hammock in rainy weather.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you, PAPreppers for this chart. Great stuff. I tend to use the rectangle shelter. The "porch" can be lowered or raised according to the weather and all it takes is a couple of trees, cordage and stakes. Plus my hammock fits under it real well.
Jack


----------

